# I C Pooch - Great dog inventiuon



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.icpooch.com/

A 14 year old came up with this idea for separation anxiety using technology easily available.

I love it when young people create things. This is a great invention.

Does your Vizsla miss you during the day? 

RBD


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it would need a "snuggle" feature for a V to be content...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I could foresee one of my dogs going after the table.


----------

